# Trivia 3/20



## luckytrim (Mar 20, 2020)

trivia 3/20
DID YOU KNOW...
A baby octopus is the size of a flea when it’s  born.


1. What is the predicted farthest aspect of our solar  system?
  a. - Asteroid Belt
  b. - Ort Cloud
  c. - Kuiper Belt
  d. - Pluto's Orbit
2. It's your first move in a game of Chess ; what are the only  pieces
available for your move...
3. In The UK it's called a bowler hat ; what is it known as in  the USA ?
4. What is the three-letter Olympic Country Code for  Spain?
  a. - SPN
  b. - SPA
  c. - ASP
  d. - ESP
5. Who emerged as the leader of the Soviet Union after  Stalin's death ?
6. What sport are you playing if you're trying to sweep a rock  towards the
house?
7. In the "Merchant of Venice", what does Shylock ask for as a  guarantee of
repayment of the loan to Antonio?
8. Which American author wrote the first novel to feature a  black man as the 
main hero of the story?
  a. - Mark Twain
  b. - John Howard Griffin
  c. - Harriet Beecher Stowe
  d. - Ralph Ellison

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In England, From 1647 until 1660, when the law was repealed,  it was illegal
to celebrate Christmas in any way.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. Pawns & Knights
3. a Derby
4. - d
5. Nikita Khrushchev
6. Curling
7. a Pound of Flesh
8. - c

TRUTH !!
Oliver Cromwell was first elected as a Member of Parliament in  England in
1628. After successful military campaigns against the  Royalists, he had
further campaigns in Ireland and Scotland. In 1653, he was  made Lord
Protector of the newly formed Commonwealth of England and  remained in this
position until his death in 1658. He was an extremely  religious man and
believed that feasting and revelry on Christmas Day was  immoral and so
persuaded Parliament to ban it along with all celebration of  the day.


----------

